# some cool stuff i scanned in



## Tim Godsil (Dec 4, 2007)

from a satellite tv book made im 1994

























had more, when i find it i will put it up

too bad the dg-II sidecar never came to be

16 foot paraclipse dish FTW!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

is that the book "miniature satellite dishes" the new digital television 2nd edition by Dr. Frank Baylin

i thought that was a good book on D* back in 1995.


----------

